# Chevy 2wd with plow / Chevy 4wd with plow



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

I've got a 1984 Chevy C10 right now in which I'll be putting a plow on it for light snow removal (it's only 2wd). It'll be a Fisher on my truck. I'll also buy a York Rake as I do driveway work as well.

My Dad also bought a nice 1986 Chevy 1500 with heavy duty suspension. The suspension stays still when the plow goes up and down. It's great. It's got no rust, and runs excellent. What a gas guzzler though. You can actually see the gas gauge go down. Tsk tsk tsk.

I'm thinking of buying a 3/4 ton and having a front AND wing plow made for it by Wayne Brown up in Maine. He is excellent at that stuff and I have seen his work. It's really heavy duty, not made for the 1/2 ton. If you want to see wing plows on trucks, go to NH and Maine.

With Howard P. Fairfield, a lot of people are buying Ford's and Chevy's with the front and wing plow. The front plow is an Everest, usually a one-way. He only deals with heavy duty equipment. THe one way plow can actually hydraulically angle. And they get the HP wing plow which is pretty nice, it's a lot lighter than other wing plows for the same sized truck.

In Maine, there's also Howard P. Fairfield but also Birco (who specialize in wing plows) and Wayne Brown. It's a lot cheaper to buy a wing plow for a truck with an old plow frame (not a minute mount), as the minute mount needs more reinforcment.

Cote snowplow equipment isn't popular around here. The only place I've seen a cote plow is on a Holder sidewalk tractor. It's pretty narrow (of course, for sidewalks) yet has a trip edge design.

But I've seen their site and I like the wing plow. It seems excellent for plowing contracts.

I almost bought a used Chevy 2wd 1-ton with a Meyer plow. The truck was used in New Hampshire for state plowing contacts. There were chunks missing out of the cutting edge and all. On the right side, a hole section was ripped off. The plow was bent as well. Certainly a beat truck. The truck has a good engine (replaced) and a nice transmission though. Pretty good at the least.

I also plow driveways with Bolens tractors. I'll post a photo in the photo section in a minute. The Bolens are small compact tractors yet weigh around 1000 lbs. Try lifting one up.

I've always loved the smaller S10's and Dodge Dakotas. They seem great with plows too. I remember one guy had a nice S10 with a Fisher Plow (truck was bought two years before the minute mount, so he had a standard mount), and a rack body. He sold it recently after getting much use of it. He bought a nice Chevy 1500 with plow. Although I heard things in the new 1500's go in the front end when you have a plow.

Sincerely,
Cigam


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Cigam, you may want to modify your profile. It shows you are 98 years old. I wondered what you were doing plowing snow at that age, but then you say your dad bought an '86 Chevy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes well, I'm really 17 but there was this time someone told me I look old for my age.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would not put a plow on 2wd truck unless its over 10000gvw, and you have chains and you have tons of ballast back there


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm aware of the 2wd. I won't be doing much with it. Just a couple inches when we get those light snow falls. And I'm going to use a york rake in the summer.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

4WD ONLY, Even if u say u are only using it for light snow, who knows u may want to expand and use it all the time. Get the 4WD you will not regret it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

No no. I have another truck for the plowing plus I'm buying a 1-ton with plow.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We have a 3500 dually dump 2wd w/ a plow on it and if it goes out alone it gets stuck. We are careful to pair it up w/ a 4wd. If you get stuck once w/out a back up, it won't be worth the aggravation. And if you try to rock it out, the u joints, the motor mounts and the trans take a beating. When our 2wd gets tired or someone buys it that's it for th 2wd. On the humerous side, the auto hub sensors went on the 2500 Silverado and no one knew the truck didn't have 4wd for 3 storms until I noticed the 4wd light didn't go on. The driver assumed the bulb was out. Maybe all you need is confidence.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Since this thread was brought back up, I'll add to it in case someone has any interest in following up with CIGAM's post about side wings.

RE: Birco Sidewings - There was a shop about 15 miles from me where Birco Sidewings were sold. I stopped there on several occasions a couple of years ago to see if I could get one put on my truck. I was never able to find the shop open over a period of several months although there were several snowplow-related items around. I had gotten an advertisement from this place and had called, leaving a message. It was never returned. There was a web site at that time but I have not been able to find it lately. As far as I know, Birco Sidewing was a local company that is no longer in business.

I drove by that shop a month ago and it is under new ownership by a person who is making wings of his own design. He is also selling plow parts and intends on doing repairs. Sorry - I don't remember the company name and his card is down at my shop. If anyone is interested in a wing dealer on Rte 3 in Maine close to Belfast, let me know.

HP Fairfield is a large and reputable company with presence in ME, NH, VT and MA.: http://www.hpfairfield.com/


----------

